# Stopping this work around



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

This seems a bit silly and shurly just using the forum's resources ineffectivly...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=24911

Should we either scrap the minimum postings before being allowed to sell, no I would say, number plates for Lawyers would come back :roll:

Why not either make it more posts, say 250, or by sending a PM to a moderator if you want to do it before then? The moderators could filter out freebie sellers - or perhaps some of them have a bargain which the rest of us would benefit from?

Thoughts?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Or divide the for sale section up to cars for sale, TT related products and a micellaneus section and the moderators can move appropriately if posts are in the wrong bit.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't believe this is resolved yet but it has been discussed before on the moderators forum and is being again.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I don't believe this is resolved yet but it has been discussed before on the moderators forum and is being again.


Oooooh so you guys have a little board all to yourselves - would like to be a fly on the wall in there!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

with the amount of grief you lot cause us? :lol:*

* please note that this is not aimed at anyone in particular at all, and that any grief caused by individuals is vastly outweighed by the well mannered, polite and informative posting of the majority


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have more than one moderator only board... :wink: The one we're missing is our own Flame room  



jacTT225 said:


> Oooooh so you guys have a little board all to yourselves - would like to be a fly on the wall in there!


----------

